# busted another 50-lb flathead tonight



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

This one took a small shad head, weighed 50-lbs 13 ounces


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a hell of a nice fish. I am very jealous!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome fish!!! How long does it take to land something like that?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

congrats flathunter. That is an awesome flattie.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol. I was almost going to that same spot tonight-no joke. Check your messages. At least I know why you didn't answer your messages. lol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Buddy I sent you 3pm's yesterday about fishing and water levels???????


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Buddy, I sent you 3 pm's yesterday about fishing and water levels??????


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats again Jack. Great looking flathead. Lifting a big boy like that can't be good for your back,man. So be careful and save some of those beasts for the rest of us


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to have to remember if you dont answer your phone that your either #1.) dead or #2.) catching big flatheads and either way I need to be there!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweeeet, way to go jack, just remember the rest of the season will all be downhill from here... ( just kidding) 

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Sweeeet, way to go jack, just remember the rest of the season will all be downhill from here... ( just kidding)
> 
> Salmonid


I thought about that, might as well quit till next year...lol


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*Super fish. Way To Go!*



What a THRILL it must be expecting a 5 or 10lber. & hooking a HAWG like that.

Nik


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

that's a bruiser right there. What river were you fishing?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think you should change your name to "BigFlatJack" great catch buddy, now its time to catch a 60!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

After seeing that picture I must catch a flathead this year. I bet hooking into a flathead that big is insane. Awesome fish dude


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

nice fish, I agree with Nate time to go BIGGER and hit a 60


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats Jack, Hellova nice flathead!


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

damn dude, you always catch the big ones. niiiiiiiice


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice, big, healthy flatty. Congratulations man, I'm sure you'll have an opportunity or two to catch something bigger this year.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

That is an awsome fish! How long did u fight him for??


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats awesome. Our biggest flat turned in at our tourney at saltfork was a 40 and it was caught on a shad head at saltfork. It may be hard but i think a pole of mine is going to have a shad head on from now on. Ive always caught flats on fresh cut shad at the river but not at the lakes. 
awesome........


----------

